# Confession of a former Skiff owner



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I am really enjoying this forum. I thought I would confess the fact that I do not presently own a boat. I share this in order to bring up my interesting perspective on boat ownership and successfully fishing.
First off, I love boats, especially technical poling skiffs. I get to spend quite a bit of time in one every year. But, for the last several years, The skiffs that I fish out of are not my own.
I have come to the conclusion that at this point in my life it is not wise or efficient for me to own a skiff. Although I have some time to fish, I do not think I have time to maintain a boat.
In addition, I do not have time to scout spots to fish; I enjoy the process of learning areas and accumulating the knowledge necessary to successful fishing, but my kids do not enjoy this process (they enjoy catching fish).
Therefore I choose to use guides.
1- I have a good friend who is the best guide on the Texas coast (I know this can be argued).
I choose to support him and in turn he does all the peripheral work. He knows that I enjoy the whole process, so he teaches me about every aspect of guiding. He knows that I want a boat and that eventually will have another one. He is free with info as varied as fishing spots, treacherous areas, running shorelines, boat positioning, tactics for various anglers, and why ties certain flies for certain anglers ( he critics my flies as well). This has been a priceless education. It has been as if he were training a new young guide that will soon branch out on his own. I also know that he probably only guide for 6-10 more years; by that time I will have a boat and really know the water and fishery (I already know quite a bit). We have been trying to catch world record redfish on 4lbs and 12 lbs tippet. One of his clients has the 8 lbs record.
We discuss very technical aspects of this specific endeavor. Long story short, it has been an absolute blast. I would never get this if I was fishing my own skiff.

2- I feel more free to fish other areas like Belize, Mexico, and the Keys. I love Tarpon and Permit!

I will own another boat at some point (I have been doing some research)but for now, I am truly enjoy being a client to guides.
I thought it would be fun to discuss these concept on here; let me know what you think, and I am very willing to empart any knowledge that I have gained.

Tight lines
Mike

If this is in the wrong section please move it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

As long as your on the water enjoying what you do who cares of it on your boat or a guide. Hope your guide buddy gives you a discount.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Get a kayak or canoe easy maintenance and stuls gets you on the water.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Wouldn’t you rather LEARN and DO for yourself? Do whatever you want brother, not knocking you, but I’m 180 degrees from your concept.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Mike,

Nice post.... My guide friends in POC and Seadrift say the same thing to me.... they run the calculations of X number of days paying their guide services vs the money spent on a skiff ... I am in a similar position as you with work and family obligations, but.... my schedule is totally unpredictable as is the weather... I can't book guides far enough in advance... I really get a thrill out of learning the game myself, even if that means finding less fish than I would with a guide ... I also generally would rather get on and off the water later than guides.... I have as much fun poling and spotting as fishing... you reached out to me already--- let's fish the Coast soon...

Best,


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Nice post.... My guide friends in POC and Seadrift say the same thing to me.... they run the calculations of X number of days paying their guide services vs the money spent on a skiff ... I am in a similar position as you with work and family obligations, but.... my schedule is totally unpredictable as is the weather... I can't book guides far enough in advance... I really get a thrill out of learning the game myself, even if that means finding less fish than I would with a guide ... I also generally would rather get on and off the water later than guides.... I have as much fun poling and spotting as fishing... you reached out to me already--- let's fish the Coast soon...
> 
> Best,


Exact combination of unpredictable schedule and weather that made booking guides for me difficult. Might not be financially sound but given that I fish twice a month, I am probably close enough. At least that’s what I tell my wife

But Mike’s logic is pretty sound and If it makes sense for you to do what you like, then all th best!

I have found personally that fly fishing has become much more than the day on the water thru learning the fishing, fly tying and now boat handling. Maybe the next adventure is rod building .... or boat building (probably not any time soon).


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

FYI
My work schedule is usually flexible so my guide friend calls me when the weather is good and he has found the big fish (usually 2-3 days a month).

Mike


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Well I’m relieved. I thought you were gunna tell us you traded the skiff for a hurricane or a jet ski!

All that matters is that you’re happy bro!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

...fishing with guides, fishing for faraway species, and owning a skiff are not mutually exclusive


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> ...fishing with guides, fishing for faraway species, and owning a skiff are not mutually exclusive


True statement John, just not sure when I will start hunting in other fisheries that offer the habitat diversity of the three hundred fifty mile Texas coast. And then there is the skiff...


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> ...fishing with guides, fishing for faraway species, and owning a skiff are not mutually exclusive


I agree, but I just do not have the time to run my own boat or have the money for all of it.



Stevie said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Nice post.... My guide friends in POC and Seadrift say the same thing to me.... they run the calculations of X number of days paying their guide services vs the money spent on a skiff ... I am in a similar position as you with work and family obligations, but.... my schedule is totally unpredictable as is the weather... I can't book guides far enough in advance... I really get a thrill out of learning the game myself, even if that means finding less fish than I would with a guide ... I also generally would rather get on and off the water later than guides.... I have as much fun poling and spotting as fishing... you reached out to me already--- let's fish the Coast soon...
> 
> Best,


Steve,
I am sure I would enjoy that immensely. I can usually work around your schedule.


BTW, I am going tomorrow; 2 mph wind from 10am-4pm some clouds but very workable.
Hopefully I will find that 50lbs fish. Thanks guys for your thoughtful replies.

Mike


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Without a skiff, I would have nothing to cuss at every weekend and no justification for spouting my BS on this forum every day.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Without a skiff, I would have nothing to cuss at every weekend and no justification for spouting my BS on this forum every day.


I now know what I must do.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe I should sell. And pay for a friend for a day(guide). My old fishing buddy hardly goes and nobody else wants to pole. So I either play guide for free or drift/stake off and pole some myself.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Mike Geer said:


> FYI
> My work schedule is usually flexible so my guide friend calls me when the weather is good and he has found the big fish (usually 2-3 days a month).
> 
> Mike


A great plan if you have a friends and family price plan. If I spent $ 1000-1500 a month on guides I would be in divorce court.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Maybe I should sell. And pay for a friend for a day(guide). My old fishing buddy hardly goes and nobody else wants to pole. So I either play guide for free or drift/stake off and pole some myself.[/QUOTE
> 
> I want to fish as much as I can in as many places as possible before that happens to me....


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

This is kind if off but it is very similar. When I was younger, I thought the more toys I had, the more fun I would have. But what i have found is basically like you. I really only have the time to use one of my toys on a regular basis. So I gave our 32' sailboat to my oldest son. He still keeps it in a slip at my house and maintains it. I got rid of my paddle boards. Now I am down to my skiff and a little one man sailboat called a Laser. It lets me get out quickly when I want to sail. MY skiff is in the lift behind my house. I work from home. Just today, I lowered the boat at 11 AM and my neighbor and I went out for a couple of hours and we took some shots at reds. I find I use my skiff 10-1 over my sailboat, mainly because of convenience. I love sailing and I'll never give it up. Some of my fondest memories are cruising through the Bahamas pulling a skiff. But right now, I really only have time for one thing. And I fish that skiff about 8- 12 times a month


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

tx8er said:


> A great plan if you have a friends and family price plan. If I spent $ 1000-1500 a month on guides I would be in divorce court.


If I spent $50k on a boat and was constantly maintaining it and had a $250 slip my wife would not be happy. One trip to the keys is $4-5,000 one to the Seychelles is $12,000 so $1,000 or so a month is not bad for something you really enjoy and have the money for. I am also supporting someone I care about.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

@Padre, I want to be like you when I grow up


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Padre said:


> This is kind if off but it is very similar. When I was younger, I thought the more toys I had, the more fun I would have. But what i have found is basically like you. I really only have the time to use one of my toys on a regular basis. So I gave our 32' sailboat to my oldest son. He still keeps it in a slip at my house and maintains it. I got rid of my paddle boards. Now I am down to my skiff and a little one man sailboat called a Laser. It lets me get out quickly when I want to sail. MY skiff is in the lift behind my house. I work from home. Just today, I lowered the boat at 11 AM and my neighbor and I went out for a couple of hours and we took some shots at reds. I find I use my skiff 10-1 over my sailboat, mainly because of convenience. I love sailing and I'll never give it up. Some of my fondest memories are cruising through the Bahamas pulling a skiff. But right now, I really only have time for one thing. And I fish that skiff about 8- 12 times a month





Stevie said:


> @Padre, I want to be like you when I grow up


Steve, I was thinking the same thing when I read this post. I want to fish 8-12 times a month.
If I lived on Padre Island or somewhere else on the coast, I probably would.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Mike Geer said:


> If I spent $50k on a boat and was constantly maintaining it and had a $250 slip my wife would not be happy. One trip to the keys is $4-5,000 one to the Seychelles is $12,000 so $1,000 or so a month is not bad for something you really enjoy and have the money for. I am also supporting someone I care about.


Hey Mike I get it. Nothing negative intended. I'd be right there with you if I could.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

tx8er said:


> Hey Mike I get it. Nothing negative intended. I'd be right there with you if I could.


No offense taken, just a fun discussion for me.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Confessions of addicted fishermen!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

T


Stevie said:


> @Padre, I want to be like you when I grow up


There are no complaints from me. I have gotten to do what many people dream off.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Nice post.... My guide friends in POC and Seadrift say the same thing to me.... they run the calculations of X number of days paying their guide services vs the money spent on a skiff ... I am in a similar position as you with work and family obligations, but.... my schedule is totally unpredictable as is the weather... I can't book guides far enough in advance... I really get a thrill out of learning the game myself, even if that means finding less fish than I would with a guide ... I also generally would rather get on and off the water later than guides.... I have as much fun poling and spotting as fishing... you reached out to me already--- let's fish the Coast soon...
> 
> Best,


What Stevie said. Especially the part about learning the game. 

My schedule is sort of flexible. I'm either on the road all over the country, or I'm working out of a home office. When I'm home, I can jump in the truck and head down to the coast on pretty short notice most of the time. The problem I have is that I've got a pretty short list of guys that I enjoy fishing with, can pole, and also back down a trailer. Getting one of those guys on 2-3 days notice to fish in the middle of the week...or even a weekend is close to impossible. I need to get on SJRobin's list....


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Padre said:


> T
> 
> There are no complaints from me. I have gotten to do what many people dream off.


I too am grateful for all the opportunities with fishing, skiffs and great friends I've met as a result.... Currently in a phase where I'm getting extended (probably over-extended) with skiffs in different places as a "foothold" trying to become a part of those places, learn it better... My aim is to eventually simplify as you have...


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Back when I was guiding I had several clients whose work schedules, home lives, and financial situations made boat ownership untenable; they just couldn't justify a boat note, insurance, storage, and maintenance. They found it easier and cheaper in the long run to use guides. They got tired of getting a spontaneous window to fish and finding out the batteries were dead, the registration expired, the electrical connections oxidized, and so on and so forth. I understood their situation, and I can see why that works for some folks.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> What Stevie said. Especially the part about learning the game.
> 
> My schedule is sort of flexible. I'm either on the road all over the country, or I'm working out of a home office. When I'm home, I can jump in the truck and head down to the coast on pretty short notice most of the time. The problem I have is that I've got a pretty short list of guys that I enjoy fishing with, can pole, and also back down a trailer. Getting one of those guys on 2-3 days notice to fish in the middle of the week...or even a weekend is close to impossible. I need to get on SJRobin's list....


@Tx_Whipray I have a similar work deal... hit me up because I often book at the last minute.

@sjrobin is the Gulf Coast Tactician.... He is not specialized to one spot... I can verify that on at least 4 occasions in the last 10 months, he looked at the forecasts and picked spots on the chart from Galveston to Rockport where I had never fished (at least once where he had never fished)... and absolutely nailed it...


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Wouldn’t you rather LEARN and DO for yourself? Do whatever you want brother, not knocking you, but I’m 180 degrees from your concept.


I understand how one might say this but coming from a home where a father or family member did not teach me to saltwater fish or boat, I’m completely dependent on mentors, both virtual and physical, to help me learn the ropes. How are books, websites, bait shop owners, fellow fisherman, etc much different. Things can be done without mentors, but rarely done well and enjoyably. I’m of the opinion that no man has completely learned in and of themselves, someone has always helped you, whether you recognize it or not. I would even go so far as to say that Mike IS learning to do for himself by being tutored by someone. I would go on to say that part of the fullness of the joy in fishing is mentoring others on how to enjoy, navigate, and steward something.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Stevie said:


> @Padre, I want to be like you when I grow up


You are a skiff junkie. There is no cure. Its over for you.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Mike Geer said:


> In addition, I do not have time to scout spots to fish; I enjoy the process of learning areas and accumulating the knowledge necessary to successful fishing, but my kids do not enjoy this process (they enjoy catching fish).


I understand that everyones situation changes and you're doing what's right for your situation now. But... a note on the above comment because you said a boat is probably in your future again. It doesn't have to be all about the fish and catching, and hopefully you can share that perspective with your kids. My dad helped me learn that perspective and because of it, some of my most enjoyable days on the water involved good company and no fish. 

There are ways to get your kids engaged and involved and they can have a blast even when the fish don't bite.
Let them pick one of the spots you try that day. 
Let them steer the boat. 
Let them tie their own knots (even if they may break off fish).
Let them throw the wacky lure that'll "never work" (because if/when it does work they'll feel awesome). 
Putt around and watch dolphins for a bit. 
Take some binos and watch an egret spear a mullet. 
Hop off on a spoil bank and let them look for shells.

One of my most memorable days fishing with my dad as a kid was a day he let me pick the spot. It was a far run and a place we never went. My dad used to fish it quite a bit back in the day but said he hadn't caught anything there in a long time. We made the long run to this spot and for the first couple drifts it seemed dead. I was ready to give up and try one of his goto spots, but my dad said we came that far to a spot I wanted to try so we were going to give it a while longer. The next drift through the area I hooked into a huge red and broke it off after a long fight. I was disappointed but my dad was elated. He explained that I hooked a very nice fish in a spot that I picked throwing a lure I picked out on my own and that he was proud. Who cares if we got it to the boat or not.

That perspective came in handy 20 years later. I'd taken him out on my skiff and poled him around a marsh that I'd put a bunch of effort into learning. He'd never done the poling skiff thing before so I let him have the bow all day. He boxed his first limit of redfish for the first time in at least a decade. Some of the fish were even belly crawling with their eyes out of the water. We'd see the occasional tailing fish where I grew up fishing but never crawlers like that. It was awesome to show him crawling fish which he'd heard about but never seen. Looking back, I never would have stuck it out and learned that marsh if it wasn't for days like the one when I was a kid and he taught me to have fun fish or no fish.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

This dialogue is the reason I started this thread. Thanks 
It sounds like a few of us have similar situations, e.i. Family, job, some flexibility; I will pole or teach casting or bring lunch or whatever. Sounds like we need a Texas coast spontaneous meet up.

Mike


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

1. This is the exact advice I give folks who ask me about buying a boat. Most are not fishermen and think that buying a boat will help them/family get out more.

2. If I spend $50k on a boat, I will expect that the maintenance of said boat will be minimal for a number of years. 

That said, my idle to the GIWW contains many examples of folks who live on the water, thought they’d use a boat, paid at least $50k, and have more maintenance than the boat is worth right now. If you know you won’t use it, don’t buy it. No matter how sexy it is!


----------



## Patassa (Jan 5, 2019)

tx8er said:


> A great plan if you have a friends and family price plan. If I spent $ 1000-1500 a month on guides I would be in divorce court.


Hmm, let's say the average Joe gets an average boat loan for 5 years at 5% interest and finances a $50,000 boat. Does this seem reasonable?

Quick and dirty FV calc / 60 months says this is just shy of $1100 a month.
Next, factor in all the other costs of boat ownership on top of that.

Granted the $1100/month is cash flow, not sunk cost like paying for a guide but people should really run the numbers on this stuff.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Maybe I should sell. And pay for a friend for a day(guide). My old fishing buddy hardly goes and nobody else wants to pole. So I either play guide for free or drift/stake off and pole some myself.


Sounds like you need a trolling motor.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Let us be frank. Pools,are for fools, boats are for little men. And skiffs, do not even get me started.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

You gotta do what you gotta do to get yer fix!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have found, opposite of most men, as I have gotten older, my boats have gotten smaller. When I was younger, I had offshore boats and the sailboat that I passed on to my son. Now, I love the simplicity and ease of a small skiff. And I couldn't imagine financing a $50,000 boat unless I was running charters every day.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Let us be frank. Pools,are for fools, boats are for little men. And skiffs, do not even get me started.


I have a pool that I maintain at minimal cost. I'm in it almost daily and it's awesome. Yes there's a headache every now and then, but overall it's very worth it to me. Tough to beat jumping in after cleaning the boat on a hot day.

I know you weren't being literal there, but pools are great (in South Florida).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

EasternGlow said:


> I have a pool that I maintain at minimal cost. I'm in it almost daily and it's awesome. Yes there's a headache every now and then, but overall it's very worth it to me. Tough to beat jumping in after cleaning the boat on a hot day.
> 
> I know you weren't being literal there, but pools are great (in South Florida).


Can’t agree with you more! I’m putting solar panels up in a couple weeks. Saltwater generator, change DE once a month, easy upkeep. Also good to have @DuckNut as a buddy...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I hate my pool with the fury of a thousand suns. One second of pool maintenance is one second of my life that I could be using to do something else. Granted, basically all I want to do is lift weights and chase fish, but still I hate it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> True statement John, just not sure when I will start hunting in other fisheries that offer the habitat diversity of the three hundred fifty mile Texas coast. And then there is the skiff...


I would love to hunt fish in the five hundred square mile Sundarbans for example, but poling skiffs would be hard to come by. Dugouts from a gill netting mothership might work.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I would love to hunt fish in the five hundred square mile Sundarbans for example, but poling skiffs would be hard to come by. Dugouts from a mothership might work.


Guy on the pole get to be armed and does double duty as tiger lookout. I like it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I crunched the numbers on hiring a guide vs buying another skiff. Guides are cheaper, no doubt. What I remembered, after thinking deeply for a few minutes, was that I'm mostly miserable fishing with a guide as I have to orchestrate the hunt myself. With teenagers now slinging flies, I'm rarely casting (not quite able to pole well yet but working on that) and am usually on the pole. After doing this for a few decades, I've discovered that I'm as happy, if not more happy, on the back of the boat trying to play guide. Sure, it's a money pit (so is the darn pool but that's another story) but I just can't give up the chase, or count on my schedule meshing with a guides schedule. Even as a skiff owner, I've tried to book with my favorite guides but it's just challenging. I've owned some type of boat for about 25 yrs and don't see that changing. I just enjoy it, try hard to make memories now as my kids are growing quickly and don't worry about the money. As Paul wisely stated in Philipians, it's all just rubbish in the end anyway. Life's short.....fish....make memories and be engaged with those you love. Feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to take you out on my skiff anytime.
All the best, 
Matt


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

91646019-D355-4ADE-B274-25F3433ECC0E




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 18, 2019


__
2



Halle with a nice Red









  








969D462D-C18F-4CDB-A106-FF59E6581260




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 18, 2019




Rayya with a nice Red





Had a great day of fishing with two of my kids Rayya and Halle and a very good friend Freddie.

Mike


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Also it doesn’t take a $50k boat to catch fish or float in6”. I fished an 11’ whaler for 18 years and stood on a cooler. We caught a mess of fish and I still have the boat. My dad purchased when I was a kid for $500. I have a SM 16 now which can be purchased new for less than $20k. Maintenance minimal especially if you do yourself. 
Those hells bays Chittums etc are gorgeous though!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> 91646019-D355-4ADE-B274-25F3433ECC0E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos, Mike. Nice fish on a marginal day (sun wise), and with your kids! I haven’t fished with Freddie Lynch since the week he took delivery on that HB Guide, back in 2000, the first HB I’d ever seen.... Just reached out to him a month ago... my recollection is that fishing with Freddie is like fishing with a friend, as you say, and not a guide...


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

This is the great internal debate I had... Many years ago, it was obvious that my budget for guides would exceed buying a decent used skiff. We grew up with boats and have always loved them...So, for a few years I had a Hog Island that I ran anywhere from my Texas coast spots to up on the Ozark tailwaters chunking streamers. I found that with each "self guided" trip, my knowledge of the spots and type of fishing seemed to double with each day on the water. 
While I've learned a ton from my guides over the years, I'm just not locked in like I am when I'm playing guide.
Then a local buddy of mine bought a place down on the coast and I become enamored with a section of water that I hadn't spent much time in previously. Jumped on an older Waterman and it's been game on since then. 
I'm a business owner, so I do have somewhat of a flexible schedule, but that does include answering a handful of calls while I'm on the water each day. It's a give and take, most of my fishing buddies are in the same position so it's understood.
I live 5-6 hours from most of my coastal go to's, so it's a time investment for sure, but I stopped hunting and put that time towards fishing. 
I've developed a solid friend group of like minded souls that have flexible schedules, including several that live closer to the coast than I do. I try to host clients a few times a year, will guide a couple of them and hire a guide buddy to take the others. 
There are some days that end up being non productive fishing wise due to maintaining the boat or my buddy's house, but even then it's an excuse to be down there.
I'm sure that if I added up the boat costs, storage unit, etc...it's probably more than if I had used guides, but I've learned so much more...I can always sell the boat and get some of that cash back. The biggest plus of all is that I can cherry pick the days we fish to optimize sunny sight casting days when they are available. 
I shoot for a weekend per month, but that flexible schedule can go both ways and not make it down for a couple months. I digress...
Good topic.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Stevie said:


> Great photos, Mike. Nice fish on a marginal day (sun wise), and with your kids! I haven’t fished with Freddie Lynch since the week he took delivery on that HB Guide, back in 2000, the first HB I’d ever seen.... Just reached out to him a month ago... my recollection is that fishing with Freddie is like fishing with a friend, as you say, and not a guide...


Thx Steve. You are dead on about Freddie. I have fished with a boats load of guides over the last 30 years, and Freddie is the best I have ever fished with. I make this statement based on his fishiness, knowledge of the water, demeanor, patience (especially with kids), willingness to empart knowledge, and formational stories. This was a tough day for a less experienced angler and he stayed at it until both my girls caught nice sight casted fish (we caught about ten fish on a full cloudy day). 

Mike


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike Geer said:


> Thx Steve. You are dead on about Freddie. I have fished with a boats load of guides over the last 30 years, and Freddie is the best I have ever fished with. I make this statement based on his fishiness, knowledge of the water, demeanor, patience (especially with kids), willingness to empart knowledge, and formational stories. This was a tough day for a less experienced angler and he stayed at it until both my girls caught nice sight casted fish (we caught about ten fish on a full cloudy day).
> 
> Mike


Great work teaching those girls to use the fly rod! Phenomenal!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

jlindsley said:


> Also it doesn’t take a $50k boat to catch fish or float in6”. I fished an 11’ whaler for 18 years and stood on a cooler. We caught a mess of fish and I still have the boat. My dad purchased when I was a kid for $500. I have a SM 16 now which can be purchased new for less than $20k. Maintenance minimal especially if you do yourself.
> Those hells bays Chittums etc are gorgeous though!


I understand what you are saying, but I regularly have a 30 mile run. It is pretty easy to find a cheap skiff that will float shallow or to find one that rides pretty well, but it is a totally different proposition to find a boat that floats shallow, is easy to pole, has a tunnel so I can get up in skinny water, and one that has a decent ride on a 75 mile round trip.

Mike

BTW, I love boats!!!!


----------



## Mambo (Oct 22, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> I am really enjoying this forum. I thought I would confess the fact that I do not presently own a boat. I share this in order to bring up my interesting perspective on boat ownership and successfully fishing.
> First off, I love boats, especially technical poling skiffs. I get to spend quite a bit of time in one every year. But, for the last several years, The skiffs that I fish out of are not my own.
> I have come to the conclusion that at this point in my life it is not wise or efficient for me to own a skiff. Although I have some time to fish, I do not think I have time to maintain a boat.
> In addition, I do not have time to scout spots to fish; I enjoy the process of learning areas and accumulating the knowledge necessary to successful fishing, but my kids do not enjoy this process (they enjoy catching fish).
> ...


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thought I would share a fun video that shows the importance of the follow up shot.

Mike


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike Geer said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I regularly have a 30 mile run. It is pretty easy to find a cheap skiff that will float shallow or to find one that rides pretty well, but it is a totally different proposition to find a boat that floats shallow, is easy to pole, has a tunnel so I can get up in skinny water, and one that has a decent ride on a 75 mile round trip.
> 
> Mike
> 
> BTW, I love boats!!!!


So which boats fit the criteria you have listed ?

Great thread btw!


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

For most of my adult life I have owned and offshore boat and a creek boat "Micro skiff". This past Oct when hurricane Michael hit my offshore boat got totaled when a rather large tree fell on it. Of course I wasn't happy about it but after a few months I consider it almost a blessing. For starters my insurance company settled with me for more than I paid for it 8 years ago. That plus the cost of owning it in the first place has been pretty nice. The added free time not having to deal with it is even more of a bonus. I still have my micro skiff and get to fish off shore as often as I want on friends boats. The money saved by not owning an offshore boat has me planning more trips too. Not the exact same situation as the original post but I can relate in the fact that not having a large boat has it's benefits. No way I could go boat less though!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

rich dubroc said:


> So which boats fit the criteria you have listed ?
> 
> Great thread btw!


There are a few, but they are all pretty expensive.
HPX-T
A couple of Hells Bay (been in a Guide many times and probably a tunnel Waterman or Professional)
Chittum
Probably one of Harry Spear’s bats would work with some compromises 

Mike


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike Geer said:


> There are a few, but they are all pretty expensive.
> HPX-T
> A couple of Hells Bay (been in a Guide many times and probably a tunnel Waterman or Professional)
> Chittum
> ...


Pretty much my shortlist as well.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

FWTXCW said:


> This is the great internal debate I had... Many years ago, it was obvious that my budget for guides would exceed buying a decent used skiff. We grew up with boats and have always loved them...So, for a few years I had a Hog Island that I ran anywhere from my Texas coast spots to up on the Ozark tailwaters chunking streamers. I found that with each "self guided" trip, my knowledge of the spots and type of fishing seemed to double with each day on the water.
> While I've learned a ton from my guides over the years, I'm just not locked in like I am when I'm playing guide.
> Then a local buddy of mine bought a place down on the coast and I become enamored with a section of water that I hadn't spent much time in previously. Jumped on an older Waterman and it's been game on since then.
> I'm a business owner, so I do have somewhat of a flexible schedule, but that does include answering a handful of calls while I'm on the water each day. It's a give and take, most of my fishing buddies are in the same position so it's understood.
> ...


What are your thoughts on the hog island? I have a place in Rockport and was thinking it could double as a duckboat?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

If I had to decide between having a boat and making $25K/year the rest of my life, and not having a boat and making $500K/yr the rest of my life... I'd choose the former.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> If I had to decide between having a boat and making $25K/year the rest of my life, and not having a boat and making $500K/yr the rest of my life... I'd choose the former.


Lol. I have boats, was wondering what you thought about the hog island for the rockport area as a skiff and possible duck boat.


----------

